# Raspberry And Passionfruit Cider



## nuggetron (4/8/12)

was in coles today and saw tins of raspberry in syrup and passionfruit pulp in cans and was thinking i could use these in a cider to the likes of rekorderlig
if i put these in some water and blend it, filter it into a saucepan heat with some brown sugar pour this into the fermenter
throw in a apple cider kit and 2x2L of apple and pear juice with approx 500g of lactose to sweeten for the mrs
thoughts?
will it work?
will it be to the sweetness of rekorderlig? i know the sugars in the juice is hard to estimate but how sweet will we be thinking it will get?


----------



## bum (4/8/12)

If you're bottling you're going to have to ferment it all the way down. Based on the few Rekorderlig varieties I've tried, I'd say it would be as damned near impossible for a bottler to produce a cider as sweet as they do. Check to see if the tins have any preservatives, if not I can't see any reason not to try it out. Lots of people report good results using frozen berries from the supermarket and I'd be inclined to use these rather than tinned stuff, myself. Also consider adding the fruit either towards the end of primary or racking on to the fruit in secondary - active primary fermentation can tend to scrub out the fruit flavours you're chasing.


----------



## brettprevans (4/8/12)

I wouldn't cook your fruit. It can produce stewed fruit flavours. 
I'd also search the threads on Paddington. I have a recollection that it has the.same enzyme as mango which inhibits yeast growth. If that's the case I'd be adding it to secondary or post primary fermentation. But if bottling u run risk of bottler bombs if it doesn't completely halt fermentation.


----------



## bum (4/8/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> I'd also search the threads on Paddington.


Amazing work, autocorrect.

Pretty sure he means passionfruit, OP.


----------



## Bizier (4/8/12)

Yeah, I was reaqlly intriugued by that call.

You could dry hop with some Galaxy flowers


----------



## troopa (4/8/12)

I wouldnt add the Lactose with the extra fruit at the start of fermentation 
There really is no difference in adding Lactose after fermentation finished, personally i would wait and see how it tastes and then add sweetness to taste


----------



## nuggetron (4/8/12)

Troopa said:


> I wouldnt add the Lactose with the extra fruit at the start of fermentation
> There really is no difference in adding Lactose after fermentation finished, personally i would wait and see how it tastes and then add sweetness to taste



very good point

cheers people worth a shot for 30 bucks


----------



## Helles (4/8/12)

You could pasteurize it when it reaches the FG you would like (when it is the right sweetness)
If you keg this would work
If you bottle you would need to add more yeast at bottling for carbonation


----------



## bum (4/8/12)

helles said:


> You could pasteurize it when it reaches the FG you would like (when it is the right sweetness)
> If you keg this would work
> If you bottle you would need to add more yeast at bottling for carbonation


Why wouldn't the newly seeded bottle yeast ferment beyond the artificially chosen FG?


----------



## Charst (4/8/12)

bum said:


> Why wouldn't the newly seeded bottle yeast ferment beyond the artificially chosen FG?




No No it wouldn't bum cause you've already told it not too h34r:


----------



## nuggetron (4/8/12)

helles said:


> You could pasteurize it when it reaches the FG you would like (when it is the right sweetness)
> If you keg this would work
> If you bottle you would need to add more yeast at bottling for carbonation



how do i pasteurize
im bottling if that makes a difference in plastic bottles


----------



## Helles (4/8/12)

bum said:


> Why wouldn't the newly seeded bottle yeast ferment beyond the artificially chosen FG?




Didnt think of this one 
Would work with kegging 

Heat to around 70'C or something like that would need to check exact temp

Would work with bottling when when bottles reach desired carbonation 
Like some commercial breweries do


----------



## stef (4/8/12)

Pretty sure you'll need 50 million kgs of lactose if you want it to taste like rekorderlig


----------



## bum (4/8/12)

Yeah, pretty much.



helles said:


> Would work with bottling when when bottles reach desired carbonation


While it is possible it is also a fairly hairy activity and one that shouldn't really be recommended lightly.

As for kegging, I'm not sure I'd go to the bother of pasteurising. Just keeping it cold at the desired sweet spot would probably do the trick.


----------



## brettprevans (4/8/12)

My experience with sweet ginger beer or halted fermentation and Kerrville in keg, is that over a period of about 4 months it continued to ferment but very very slowly. But that's had lot of healthy yeast prior to kegging and I don't filters not overly careful about transfer etc. so in short yeah kegging basically will work without pasturisation.


----------

